# Solved: Kontakt library shows up in standalone but not logic pro



## sagebaggott (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey all- wondering if anyone else has had this problem...

Just downloaded and installed Cinematic Studios Brass library. It shows up in standalone Kontakt 5 (and it also shows up when hosting Kontakt in Vienna Ensemble Pro), but when I open Kontakt 5 as an instrument in Logic, it refuses to show up in the library pane. I have tried everything I can think of short of re-downloading and installing the library:


Tried to follow the faq and delete the xml file associated with the library at Macintosh HD > Library > Application Support > Native Instruments > Service Center (but that file doesn't exist).
Verified that it was registered in Native Access.
Refreshed the Library pane in Kontakt plugin in logic.
Restarted my computer.
Re-installed Native Access.
Deleted any preferences files I could think of related to Native Access or Kontakt.
Has anyone else ever run into this problem, either with the new brass lib, or with other Kontakt Libraries? This is totally mystifying me. It seems to be some problem between Logic/Kontakt/CSB lib, but not sure what's happening.

Oh, and I already opened a support ticket with Cinematic Studios, waiting to hear back.

thanks in advance for any help!
Sage

system:
Mac OS 10.12.6
Logic Pro 10.4.2
Kontakt 5.8.1


----------



## resound (Dec 14, 2018)

CSB requires Kontakt 5.8.1, are you sure you have the correct version installed?


----------



## sagebaggott (Dec 14, 2018)

resound said:


> CSB requires Kontakt 5.8.1, are you sure you have the correct version installed?



Hey, thanks for the quick reply. Yes, I'm on Kontakt 5.8.1. I'll edit my original post to show that.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 14, 2018)

Are you ABSOLUTELY sure that the plugin version is 5.8.1 as well? Click the KONTAKT logo to verify.


----------



## sagebaggott (Dec 14, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Are you ABSOLUTELY sure that the plugin version is 5.8.1 as well? Click the KONTAKT logo to verify.



Eureka!!!! Thanks EvilDragon, you're a life saver. Didn't even think to check the version in my plugins folder. Indeed the version in my Users/Library/... folder was older than the system-wide plugins folder.

thank you very much!
Sage


----------

